# How old are my rats?



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

I recently bought two male rats and was told they are between one and three months old. I'm skeptical though, because these guys seem pretty big. I've only ever had female rats before, and already these guys seem as big as the adult females were. Their bodies are about 5-6 inches long. I attached a picture - the cup is about 4 inches tall.

Can anyone give me an estimate as to how old he might be?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would guess 3 months old. They tend to be quite a bit thicker at 4/5 months of age. 

Heres my 3 month old, but hes got good breeding and eats a good diet.


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

Wow! I guess they're just bigger than I thought... either my females were petite little things, or males are just that much bigger. How long should I expect them to be when they're adults?!


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Males are *muuuch* larger than females. Not sure on how big they'll get, but, it'll be big. :]


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

Hmm. Sounds like I'll be needing a bigger cage soon.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Males can reach 12 inches in length and bigger including tail.

Hes a pic of a large rat, but hes fat as well. (Not my rat)


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

At 3 months my two youngest males are of a comparable size to my largest female. The fellas get big big big in comparison to girlies.


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

O.O I'm slightly horrified at this. I had intended to get females, but there were only males available and I fell in love with the two I got. But the cage I have fit my two previous females. What size cage would you recommend for the two males?

Also, the males were semi-rescue rats (they were intended for the feeder bin) and they are very timid and scared (although extremely gentle). I've had them for a week now and there seems to be some improvement already. Still, any sudden movement or noise (and I mean ANY), and they run for hiding. Whenever I try to pet/hold them they either stay stock still or try to get away. Any advice on how to make them more comfortable around me? I take them out each day to hang out with me on the couch, and I feed them lots of treats (mainly frozen peas).

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Girls actually need more room, since they're more active than males. Your fellas will get lazy and won't need a lot of room to run and bounce like girlies do. How big is your cage?

When we first get rats our preferred method is sticking them in a hoodie pocket and walking around with them. They get used to your smell quickly, and if you touch them the whole time they're in there they get used to that as well. Give them something off a spoon they can't run off with, so that they have to sit close to you or on your lap to eat it. And just keep doing what you're doing; have them out, spend time with them. I tried to coddle my kids as far as loud noises/sudden movements, but I've found that if you just act normally and make your normal amount of noise, they'll get used to it.


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

The cage I have now is approx. 30" long, 18" wide, and 24" tall (this is purely by memory ^.^) It's a tri-level wire cage.


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

Er... scratch that. What I have now is 24" x 14" x 24"


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats too small for two females, let alone two males. Are you able to get a larger cage for them?


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

It was too small?! :'( Poor girls... I did let them out a lot, so hopefully they weren't too squished!

Yes, I'm buying a new cage for the boys. I'm looking at this one (powder-coated): 

The Rat Skyscraper (R-695)
30" x 18" x 36" 
Three ramps 
Two balconies 
Full middle floor 
Drop-in 3½" plastic pan 

There is another one that is 60" tall, but it seems a bit big for them.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Not gonna lie,I'm of the opinion that there is no such thing as "too big". Haha. The more room you can get them the better. And I mean, with extra room.... more ratties. : But that'll be a big improvement. I know a lot of people use martins cages and I've heard good things about them. Granted, I love my CNs and I could never go back, but I know those come highly recommended. Make sure you get your bars powder-coated! I hear galvanized gets stinky.


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

Well, I tried to convince my hubby to let me get more rats, but he's not going for it 

And by too big - I meant too big for me


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha that's much more understandable. 

Awww. I'm of the opinion that anyone can be broken. Bribe him. Trade him something he wants for more rats. That's how it works around here. I was on a "no-more-ratties" lock down, until this new phone came out.


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

LOL! I don't doubt that I could get my way if I tried harder, but I'm not certain I can handle more rats. I figure one rat per hand is about all I can take. But we'll see... it doesn't take much for me to fall in love with a baby rat. Is it relatively easy to introduce baby male rats to adult male rats?


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

See, I'd love to be positively swimming in rats if I had my way.

Easier than introducing adult males to adult males. Since the babies are young, I hear, they're not as much of a "threat" to the older rats dominance. Our introductions initially went quite well, though lately there's been a bit of bullying going on between one of the younger and the older.


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

Alright - I'll keep that in mind. Do you breed rats yourself? I noticed you live about an hour from me, and it's hard to find good rat breeders.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't, but I can recommend you to the breeder I got my two baby boys from. She was very friendly, and the rats we got from her are super sweet and so far in good health. She's in Sacramento, so depending on where you are that might be more or less of a drive.

http://www.wix.com/CandiRats/CandiRats

EDIT: But now that I think about it there are two rescues nearby as well, so you might check with them too, if you're interested in rescues. 
http://www.rattieratz.com/
http://www.northstarrescue.org/


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

That's less of a drive, so it's perfect! I'll definitely keep this breeder in mind for next time! Thanks so much!


----------



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

Would a 30 x 18 x 36" cage fit 3 male rats?


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

According to a cage calculator, that cage would fit up to 5 adult rats.

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides/cagecalculator/


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I have 2 male rats that are about 4 months old and they're really quite small. Does anyone know when they stop growing?


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Males can grow past 12 months old, but usually reach full size by then. Most growing happens between birth to 6 months, at which point it slows down considerably. Keep in mind that genetics will determine the potential full size, but to reach this potential proper nutrition is key. I have a huge 16 month old boy, two 6 month olds that are almost his size, one 4 month old that is a good size for his age, and another 4 month old that is on the small side.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Nekopan said:


> Males can grow past 12 months old, but usually reach full size by then. Most growing happens between birth to 6 months, at which point it slows down considerably. Keep in mind that genetics will determine the potential full size, but to reach this potential proper nutrition is key. I have a huge 16 month old boy, two 6 month olds that are almost his size, one 4 month old that is a good size for his age, and another 4 month old that is on the small side.


Their mother was only about half the size of their father (who isn't huge, but still fairly big) so I guess it's expected that they might stay small. I guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------

